# كيف تحترف تصميم شبكة الحريق



## mohamedtop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الافاضل ده بصراحة ملف مفيد جدا انا تصفحت تقريبا نصفه ولقيت شرحه جميل وبصراحه انا مش عارف مصدره ولا صاحب الملف انا حصلت عليه وانا ببحث فى النت وربنا يجازى اللى عمله كل خير واتمنى للجميع الاستفاده ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedtop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اسف يا جماعة هبقى حاول ارفع الموضوع من الاول ان شاء الله


----------



## iNkHeArT (1 ديسمبر 2012)

في الانتظار يا هندسه :d


----------



## agordat1977 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

في الانتظار يا بشمهندس


----------



## mahaasem (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الرجاء لو عند حضرتك أى شرح عن نظام الnovec فى الحريق


----------



## nofal (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## alnjah (3 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]نظام [/FONT]**Novec 1230*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]برز وسيط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] في الأعوام الأخيرة كأحد أهم وسائط الإطفاء النظيفة و المعتمدة و الصديقة كلياً للبيئة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تعطي الشركة المصنعة له 20 سنة ضمانة بيئية للعملاء لضمان أن هذا الوسيط سيستمر خلالها معتمداً من قبل الهيئات الدولية.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وسيط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ليس غاز و إنما هو في الحالة العادية سائل يشبه الماء في الشكل فهو لا لون له ، رائحته خفيفة جداً ، سريع التبخر بشكل كبير، لا يترك أي أثر على الأجهزة بعد التفريغ.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بعض المميزات لــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT] ) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ODP = 0 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] تاثيرة على طبقة الاوزون معدوم تماما [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*GWP = 1 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] تأثيره على الإحتباس الحراري لا يكاد يذكر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]زمن بقائه في الغلاف الجوي فقط من 4 – 5 أيام[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نظيف ، آمن ، لا لون له و لا يشكل مشكلة في الرؤية عند التفريغ ، رائحته ضعيفة جداً[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]سهل في إعادة التعبئة إذ أنه في الحالة الطبيعية سائل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]زمن تفريغه قياسي و هو لا يتجاوز 10 ثانية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أهم تطبيقات [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT]* )
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مواقع الاتصالات السلكية و اللاسلكية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مراكز الكومبيوتر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]المتاحف و مباني الأرشيف[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]صناعات النفط و الغاز[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]محطات توليد الطاقة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]المعدات البحرية المدنية و العسكرية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]معدات النقل البري و البحري[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]** يعمل وسيط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عند ضغوط منخفضة تقدر بـ 25 بار[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نقطة الغليان العالية نسبياً لوسيط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي 49 درجة مئوية تؤمن القدرة على نقله و شحنه بسهولة ضمن براميل خفيفة الوزن من دون أن يشكل ذلك أي خطورة في عملية النقل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مما تقدم ذكره نلحظ تقارب بين غاز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]FM200[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و وسيط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] من حيث نسب التركيز التصميمية و من خلال التأثير على طبقة الأوزون و من خلال ضغط التشغيل إلا أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Novec 1230[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يمتاز عن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]FM200[/FONT] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بتأثيره المنخفض جداً في الاحتباس الحراري و كذلك سهولة النقل و التخزين.[/FONT]*



mahaasem قال:


> الرجاء لو عند حضرتك أى شرح عن نظام الnovec فى الحريق


----------



## mohamedtop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لك 
المهندس محمد توب على الإضافات الهامة والتوضيحات المفصلة
الشكر أيضاً للمهندسين تامر البقاعي والمهندس أحمد سامي​


mohamedtop قال:


> اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد وفي الشخص الذي قام بعمل تنظيم الملف . وشكرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير انت واللي عمل هادا الملف


----------



## بلال جهاد (14 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamedtop قال:


> اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع



الف شكر فعلاً شرح جميل ومفهوم


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا كتاب رائع جدا وكنت ابحث من زمان على هكذا معلومات في مكافحة الحريق وياريت أي أحد من الزملاء لديه تصميم وحسابات لمنظومة أطفاء الحريق لبنايه مع المخططات تزويدنا بها ...مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## القلب الدامى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا مهندس محمد توب لقد صححت لي ما وصلني من معلومات عنه 
جزاكم الله كل الخير و زادكم فضلا و علما


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد معلومات ممتازة ومنظمة وجزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم في اخراج هذا الملف


----------



## mohamedtop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر لله اولا ثم لصاحب الملف الاصلى( والله ماعارف اسمه ) واخيرا الشكر لكل الاخوة الافاضل الذين شرفونى بالمرور على الموضوع وخاصة البروف م/صبرى سعيد


----------



## المهندس غزوان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأنا فى إنتظارتحميل الملف


----------



## عباس غوبر (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تشكر يا هندسة بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany farag (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فى صاحب الكتاب (كيف تحترف تصميم fire fighting) وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته ...... شكراااااااااا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## taha khaled (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng*doaa (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين و الى الامام دائما


----------



## drmady (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## abo 7amza (6 مارس 2013)

Mashkoor


----------



## امادوف (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

جزيت عنا كل خير للنقل وبارك الله لمن انجز هذا العمل


----------



## mechanic power (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا لله


----------



## ربيع يوسف ربيع (15 مايو 2013)

جزك الله حيرا


----------



## عطى (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (8 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله في المجتهد والمجهود وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## adel abdelkarim (11 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انت ومنظم الكتاب فلدال على الخير كفاعله لك كل التحيه والتقدير


----------



## Eng. Ammar Kolko (19 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير .. موضوع متكامل و أكثر من رائع


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزيت خيرا


----------



## اسلاماس (24 يونيو 2014)

ده تلخيص رائع لمحاضرات م ايمن عمر جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكور جدا على المجود الرائع


----------



## Nile Man (24 يونيو 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (16 يوليو 2014)

الله يبارك له ( صاحب الملف ) شرح منظم ومدعم بالصور


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (4 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ماهر عطية (5 أغسطس 2014)

كتتتتتير حلو الله يسلم هلايدين


----------



## hassan elkholy (5 أغسطس 2014)

mohamedtop قال:


> اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed2722007 (16 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (16 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## sharaf911 (18 مارس 2015)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## حسن مسلم (19 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

